# EE' Eggs not as bright as I thought..



## geminicowgirl (Sep 20, 2012)

My 3 hens are all doing well since I brought them home. 2 seem to be laying well, (it's only been about 4 days since I brought them home) the third has yet to lay any eggs yet. She is shy but seems to be the smartest one out of the bunch. They were all hatched last summer so they are all only just turning one. The eggs are blue and one almost has a green tint. Will they darken with age or will they always be this light?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I believe the color will stay the same. I think that's one reason why people like EE is the beautiful color of their eggs.


----------



## geminicowgirl (Sep 20, 2012)

Yes that's what drew me to the breed but I had hoped for more vibrant colours lol


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

I think it is the bird ... or that has been in my experience over the years. Right now I get a light green, a olive green, one pale blue and my son has a banty that will give us a robin egg blue. (and it is not much larger than that also.lol)

Of all the eggs over the years most have been on the pale side but very pretty non the less.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

They are almost a pastel green or blue, I have 3, and they will vary a bit, but tend to stay on the lighter side of green or blue.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I just saw this in food and wine magazine:


----------



## geminicowgirl (Sep 20, 2012)

Very cool EnergyVet, what region are you from?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm from New Jersey in the East Coast. I've lived in Ohio, Wisconsin and Nebraska too. But now I'm back where I started in NJ. I've had a lot of friends throughout my life that were Geminis. Are you in May or June?


----------



## geminicowgirl (Sep 20, 2012)

May 26th and from London On Canada, not too far from Ohio, would have to google map New Jersey tho lol


----------

